# How old are you?



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

This is just a pole to see what kind of age group we have. No comment necessary just vote for your age.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Fairly even spread. Looks like a bell curve.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm surprised at how many 20 to 30 year olds there are. Other than that I think we have a well rounded group.


----------



## desert door and trim (Nov 2, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> I'm surprised at how many 20 to 30 year olds there are. Other than that I think we have a well rounded group.


I thought there would be more 20-30 to be honest, I figuired the old timers wouldnt know how to log onto a computer. :laughing:


----------



## reveivl (Nov 1, 2006)

I only just made it into the 41-50 category.


----------



## K2eoj (Nov 1, 2006)

*How old are you?* 

I have to ask my wife. She keeps track of that kind of stuff.


----------



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

Howdee , I jus barely made it into the backside of the 41-50 ... Barely ..


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm amazed at how many over the hill people there are.:laughing:


----------



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

He he yep , over the hill means its all downhill from here .. But the question begs to be asked .. 
*What is over the hill *

IMO its all relative to where you are on the road .. As an example , 30 odd years ago I thought 50 was just plain ancient and decrepid .. Jus a bunch of old foagies :blink: ..

Now 50 and all them other numbers around it dont look bad at all .. :thumbsup: The older I get the older old becomes .. :icon_wink:


----------



## griffdecker (Oct 31, 2006)

Dare we ask how many of us still have all our fingers? 10 here, fortunately, although one close call. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I've still got all of mine. Although the index finger on my right hand is missing a little off of the top. Nipped it a couple of times on the table saw.


----------



## allniter728 (Nov 8, 2006)

all ten here,and i know how to turn on my comp and go to favorites,


----------



## Duncan (Nov 5, 2006)

Nine and seven eighths!


----------



## dustywoodworker (Nov 6, 2006)

Got all ten. Some are nicked up a bit and two are sort of numb...that goes with dumb.


----------



## tman677 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi , 57 yrs and going strong


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all, 55 here and still have all 10. When I was a teenager... didn`t think I`d make 30 , not because of my health or anything. It just seemed way old. Interior trim makes you old... But I`m not ready to lay down yet!! Rick


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I am a bit stunned that there weren't more of the 20-30 Year Old crowd here. I figured I was on the geezer side of things. I don't quite make it into the 41-50 group yet. And since I keep the tequila out of the shop area, I still have all 10 digits.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

got all 8 fingers plus two thumbs. intact.


I reckon it's important to note that I've never used a power saw.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

47 yrs. 9 7/8. When I was 18 I stuck my thumb in a radial arm saw. Just removed a little meat. They cut some out of my wrist and patched it up. I could swear when I was a kid I used to see more men missing fingers. I got back into WW last summer and I met my first 9 fingered guy a few weeks ago at the Woodcraft store.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

> I'm amazed at how many over the hill people there are


Now I really feel bad - I remember when Brigadier General William S. Rosecrans' engaged the Confederates - wait - maybe it was when Servius Tullius recuited me for the Roman Army - crap I can not remember...??? :wallbash:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah yeah that's right up there with old gang.....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I think it was Steven Wright who said: "I always thought that I'd live forever...so far so good".


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey! I resemble that well rounded comment 57 and still climbing- 9 7/8 fingers.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

*all 10 here:thumbsup: and I'll be leavin' the 31-40 in a few weeks:wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: *


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

51 and up.

Gerry


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

what do the demographic's of this study tell ya? 

Tell's me the older I get the more I'll work my wood...


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

46 and still counting with all 10 safely in place:thumbsup:


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

35 for the moment
all 10 digits accounted for :thumbsup:


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

desert door and trim said:


> I thought there would be more 20-30 to be honest, I figuired the old timers wouldnt know how to log onto a computer. :laughing:


If I'm not mistaken the majority of the development of the computer was by guys that are now in their 40's and 50's. I know that I built my first one in tech school in 79-80.:furious: I also started doing woodworking in the early 70's helping my dad paneling the house we lived in. He would be in his 70's now if he were still living and he worked with computers from around 1982 until 1998. Time flys when you are having fun.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kap (Jan 22, 2008)

41 here. Age that is, not fingers.:laughing::blink: Still have all ten.

Although I have a very unique thumb print, courtesy of a table saw.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

drcollins804 said:


> If I'm not mistaken the majority of the development of the computer was by guys that are now in their 40's and 50's. I know that I built my first one in tech school in 79-80.:furious: I also started doing woodworking in the early 70's helping my dad paneling the house we lived in. He would be in his 70's now if he were still living and he worked with computers from around 1982 until 1998. Time flys when you are having fun.:laughing::laughing:


You are somewhat incorrect. The first computers were built by guys in their 20s and 30s, during WWII. Meaning they would be somewhere between 70 and 90 depending on your public school mathematics...

My Dad was in the crowd that quickly escalated Computer Science in the 60s and 70s. He also instilled a love for woodworking, building, and fixing whatever I could get my hands on... It's his fault!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

What's a computer? I still have ten digits. I use them.

Gerry


----------



## Johnathan Wilkinson (Jan 9, 2008)

:yes: Ha! I'm 37.... I'm sure I'm not the youngest in here, though.... but all the twenty-something year olds are probably too busy chasing tail and telling lies down the pub to be taking any notice of this thread.


And before anyone accuses me of thinking that the more mature men aren't capable of chasing women.... That's NOT what I mean.
Providing it's only your _fingers_ that have been chopped off :blink:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

My guess is that there are so many more older woodworkers than younger ones is due to the fact that many of us couldn't really pursue our hobbies as much while we were younger, and working full time, raising families etc.etc. Now that we are getting a little older, and probably a little more laid back, as well as in some cases, retired, we have more time and inclination to do the things we enjoy rather than the things we have to do.
At least that's pretty much the story in my case.

Gerry


----------



## mart (Apr 1, 2007)

Not quite as old as dirt (48). All my digits accounted for, not all attached but all accounted for. Left middle finger tip to a table saw and left thumb tip in between the motor and frame of an Evinrude 35hp.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

I'll be 13 on the 29th Feb, or 52 on the 1st March. Still got all my digits even though i was a Butcher for a few years, although i had a close call when my boning knife slipped once and got me in the nether regions. :blink:


----------



## matty0501 (Jan 27, 2008)

Why isn't there an option for under 20. I feel left out at 16.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

*yeah! why isn't there a column for the younger guys?My 3 yr.old has a full set of playschool hand and shop tools :thumbsup: .....he'd love to post a comment about his 10 fingers too.:blink: *


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Where's the 14-19 age group? I'm 15!


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just turned 30


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

dbhost said:


> You are somewhat incorrect. The first computers were built by guys in their 20s and 30s, during WWII. Meaning they would be somewhere between 70 and 90 depending on your public school mathematics...


I realize that the computer was developed during WWII. The concept has been around since the first abacus. I was simply stating that the escalation of development began during the 70's-80's. Really didn't take off until that pesky transistor was developed. It took alot of A/C and room using tubes. Big Blue was huge. 
Anyway at 47 with all ten digits. A few have funny squiggly lines on them but they are all there and all work. Woodworking for many of us is put on the back burner while raising kids. mine are now 20 and 17 Jr in college and Sr in hs. Either didn't have time or couldn't afford the tools.


----------



## Air Force 1 (Nov 1, 2007)

73years-going for 110, anyway that's what I've always shot for. Joe


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Air Force 1 said:


> 73years-going for 110, anyway that's what I've always shot for. Joe


Good luck with the goal Joe.

Gerry:thumbsup: 

And, Its' good to hear from the younger members out there.
Gerry:yes: :yes:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

mackem said:


> I'll be 13 on the 29th Feb, or 52 on the 1st March. Still got all my digits even though i was a Butcher for a few years, although i had a close call when my boning knife slipped once and got me in the nether regions. :blink:


 
that's a good way to get your attention with proper knife handling:no: 

wearing an apron is never a bad thing for cases like this:laughing:


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

47 and still have em all.

Still kickin'
Just not raising much dust :icon_smile:


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

52 ...... Theeeeeeeee bloody stumps where myyyyyyy fingers use tooo be, messes up mmmy keyboard 
....I now haave to type with my nose !!!!!!!!!!!!..sniffle ..ooh darn these sticky keys!!!!! :blink: :no: :yes: :no:


----------



## Rod in Ontario (Feb 19, 2008)

When I got up this morning, I felt 11o yrs...but right now abit younger.


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

*How old?*

I'm 65 and never thought I'd be. Many of my friends didn't make it. Some went in accidents, some in disease, some in Viet Nam. I am grateful and thankful to be alive, have good health, and be a happy wood worker.:yes:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Life is getting a little lonlier as we go along, isn't it.

Gerry


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

stuart said:


> that's a good way to get your attention with proper knife handling:no:
> 
> wearing an apron is never a bad thing for cases like this:laughing:


We only had ordinary aprons in those day's Stuart, not the chain mail one's that are around now. It did teach me about safety after the close "shave", and boy can i put an edge on a knife/chisel/plane. :thumbsup:


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay, I voted. So, what did I win? :laughing:


----------



## jonlb (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm happy to see the twenty something crowd is holding our own. At 24 I've pretty much outgrown my wilder days and I sometimes feel odd that when a few friends want to drive 100 miles to a party in a big city I'd rather stay home and build something.


----------



## Larry Norton (Sep 30, 2008)

How come you don't have one that goes beyond 51 and over?? :laughing:

I'll be 63 on August 20th.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Fairly even spread. Looks like a bell curve.


\\

A bell curve does not nhave an even spread. It looks like the shape of a bell.

G


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

I was looking for my category, but not there, "older than dirt".


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't know why this poll has been resurrected, but I just voted. Sadly, I'm in with the largest group. I sure wish I could have helped boost the least populous group! :laughing:

Kevin H.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Big Dave said:


> I'm amazed at how many over the hill people there are.:laughing:


I'm amazed at how many yournger people we have here. 
I think that if you added 60 to 70 and 70 and up you might be amazed. 
I think the thing that makes the 'over the hill gang' figures look less than in reality is because as someone mentioned earlier, many seniors are not internet people.


----------



## 97phatlady (Aug 16, 2008)

Got ten fingers, ten toes and old enough to remember when wood was invented. :laughing:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm surprised at the number of old methane gas clouds in the group.

I pass methane and proud of it!


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

> How old are you?



Depends on whom you ask. My colleges I am 31, my wife or siblings, I'm 12....


----------



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm (Ugh!) in the last group - 62 years young. As far as fingers go, I have had more accidents in the kitchen while cooking(and drinking) than in the wood shop ( maybe cause I never drink in there). Maybe I should stop cooking and cut more wood...I'd get injured less ( and would be a lot skinnier) :laughing:


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh gawd! I've got one more age bracket to go and it's over!


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I am 62 and still very passioniate and excited about my wodrworking as I was many years ago. I had lunch with a good friend of mine recently and he mentioned that his oldest daughter, who is 30 and a licensed acupuncturist, is very interested in learning how to do woodworking.
I still have all 12 fingers.


----------



## buroak (Mar 25, 2010)

at 52 I still have all 10 finger,s and thumbs but not much hair.


----------



## downrightart (Mar 29, 2010)

A lot of experience all up in here....


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

33 here still have all ten although many are crooked from an engine block smashing and breaking them. Cut the tip of one off not paying attention with utility knife years ago stitched back on not much feeling but still makes ten.


----------



## shilohill (Mar 16, 2010)

74 here and soon be 75.Boy if I knew I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of myself!


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

46 in a couple months and still have all 14 fingers  Just kidding, only ten....er...all ten. Although in woodshop almost 30 yrs ago I did alter one of my fingerprints on the jointer. It could have been really bad. Instead of going home that day I stayed and went back to shop class...my teacher made me clean up my blood from the floor. Well, I guess somebody had to do it.


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

Just turned 50 a couple months ago!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Huh?*



shilohill said:


> 74 here and soon be 75.Boy if I knew I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of myself!


Seems like you did just fine to me..otherwise you wouldn't be here to post that! :yes: bill


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Back in high school....I dated the daughter of the guy that invented dirt!:yes:


----------



## shilohill (Mar 16, 2010)

I would be interested in a survey of where members are geographically located,or has that been done?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I am old enough to no better..........

But still don't seem to care. :laughing:


----------



## TJKindlewood (Aug 6, 2013)

I would be interested to see another age poll with the additional consideration of gender.

TJKindlewood


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

56 this July. I have all my digits, a small collection of scars, most of my hearing, better eyes (thanks to lasik), 40% gray but no sign of balding, too many toys, no need for aspirin most days, and can't complain.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

When I went to school, there was no history.








 







.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

This thread is so old, it can almost vote in the poll!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been 39 for more years than I can remember.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL yah I've been 39 for so long as well that I don't even remember what were talking about lol. lol


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

24 spring chicken here I reckon lol.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*Older than dirt here...*

BUt still making saw dust


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

desert door and trim said:


> I thought there would be more 20-30 to be honest, I figuired the old timers wouldnt know how to log onto a computer. :laughing:


Well, sonny, I'm in the next bracket (over 70), and spent a good half of my career *designing* computers!



drcollins804 said:


> If I'm not mistaken the majority of the development of the computer was by guys that are now in their 40's and 50's. I know that I built my first one in tech school in 79-80.


Not too sure about that- Von Neuman was born in 1903. IBM mainframes started in 1944, in 1960 the famous 7000 series came online.


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm only 38. But my body feels much older shoulda listened to all those doctors many years ago.


----------



## Rashed (Oct 15, 2012)

77 in here, which was the year i had been born. Thirty six years old.👍


----------



## Mountain (Aug 1, 2013)

I am glad I dint listen to everyone all those years ago, Now I am the age they all were and appear to have none of the trouble they had. Yet I have done all the things I was warned not to do...... lol


The numbers on this survey are interesting, I wonder if the higher percentage of older members has more to do with available free time due to our age and lifestyle or whether it has to do with having grown up in a different era with different values. I honesty would have expected even more older wood workers and less younger wood workers. I find the number of the younger wood working group as heartening as I do surprising.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

32 here in the beautiful northern Appalachians. I love working wood. Accumulating equipment, experience, and slowly saving seed money to open my own shop. In the next few years I hope. 

I'm glad there's a disproportionate amount of older guys to younger ones, and especially glad that experience is shared so freely here.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Just turned 33 here.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there needs to be one more category*

70 and over.... just sayin' 

Old enough to know better...young enough not to care.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Turn half century this year


----------



## Zanna91 (Aug 25, 2013)

22 this year, to end October.

Byez


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

My brain says 27. My body says 104. Makes me 69. DOB 1943


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 12, 2009)

62 in 3 hr, 36 min.....


----------



## TJKindlewood (Aug 6, 2013)

I just turned 18,200 days old. It's safe to say the moon has danced around the Earth some six hundred times, no less. As I type, I am 49 for the first time plus 202days, 13hrs. in any event, I've been around long enough to remember a time when history books had history written the way it actually occurred. 

“When I was younger, I could remember anything whether it happened or not.” Mark Twain


----------



## Gary Gill (Jan 27, 2013)

56 years old have all ten fingers and several scars.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Fairly even spread. Looks like a bell curve.


Bell curves are not evenly spread. That is why they are called bell curves: shaped like a bell.

G


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

I'm not sure how or why this ancient thread got dredged up, but I wonder how many are younger than 20 and how that 51 and over group breaks down. That's a lot of years for one group.

Hunter


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

I am 45...


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

25 here.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy crap! I'm now officially in the second oldest category for the poll... just turned 41. Creepy to have people think my oldest daughter is my wife, though, so I must look a little younger than that. I have the woodworking skills of a 10 year old but I'll keep trying and keep enjoying either way though.

The poll definitely needs an under 20 category and a couple more over 51. I believe we have a couple members pushing 80.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*old ??*

78 here and lot's of saw dust to make yet


----------



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

65 and all fingers & thumbs. Some scars, but not too bad.

And to the ones that had some cocky remark about us older guys.
Yes you younger people of today grew up with television, jet planes, space travel and man walking on the moon.
You have nuclear energy, ships and cell phones, computers with light speed.........and many more.
You're right son. We didn't have those things when we were young.....so we invented them.
Now, you arrogant little mouse, what are you doing for the next generation?


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

17 right here.


----------



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

It has been said "you're only as old as you feel." That being said I'm 356 1/2. Chronologically, 69 with ten fingers mostly intact.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

i'm in my 30's, look like i'm in my early 20's, but feel like i'm in my late 50s :/


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm 51.95 and like I've always told my son: Old age and treachery will always overcome youth and dexterity!


----------



## EastTXhunter (Aug 28, 2013)

28 yrs old


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I'am 17. But i find myself in woodworking a much ealrier. I am doing some light work like making tools handle. Making blacksmith bellows was my biggest project. WIch make me good resulit with wood i sturggle with leather.


----------



## Lumbermeister (Jan 1, 2013)

Interesting how skewed this group is toward the over 50 crowd. Guess the younger folks just can't grasp the intricacies of online social media and basic internet usage! :laughing:


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

24 years old here. Been woodworking for about 2 years now. People seem to have a hard time believing that somebody as young as me can have the interest in woodworking that I do. Seems like where I live the woodworking crowd is <40. However most people seem to be pretty interested and genuinely intrigued by the work I do. They just have a hard time believing somebody in there 20's can have an interest in woodworking at all.


----------



## sjsak1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Growing old is mandatory....growing up is optional!!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll be 68 next month and I am just getting into this hobby. Everything is a learning experience.

Earl


----------



## RicketyCrick (Aug 27, 2013)

16 here.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

63 Next Month. Been Making Sawdust since I was 14. Grandfather was a German OldSchool Craftsman! I still have his tools and that German Steel can't be beat!!!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

41. It seems the kids are just now getting old enough to give me a little shop time, so I'm pretty new to the hobby and loving every minute of it... well, most minutes. My 13 yr old daughter has shown some interest so she and I are making some small projects for her to sell at an upcoming crafts fair. It's been a lot of fun spending time with her in the shop.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm so old my Hatchling certificate is carved in limestone. HOWEVER. I'm still so bad I make medicine sick !:thumbsup:


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Tilaran said:


> I'm so old my Hatchling certificate is carved in limestone. HOWEVER. I'm still so bad I make medicine sick !:thumbsup:


Yeah, well, I'm so bad the lions whimper when they see me! :laughing:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Like others, I would have liked to see this poll constructed differently. The age groups should have started at 10-20 and continued in 10 year increments up to 90+. It must have been done by a younger guy as he lumped everyone 51 up into one group. 

At 62 and going strong, I'd like to see at what age guys start to back off on woodworking for physical reasons or whatever. Del said he's 78 and has a lot of sawdust to make yet and I'm sure there's many like him. Personally, I'm wondering at what point running power tools might not be a good idea, but I'm not close to that point yet. I'm sure it varies a lot from person to person but I'd bet that a lot of guys into their 80's are still chopping wood, depending on their physical condition and eyesight.

My mom. who is 91 (and no, she's not a woodworker!) lives at a big Masonic Retirement Village in Elizabethtown, PA. They have a full-size woodshop with professional quality machinery for residents to use. The people there are generally 70's and up.

Someone made the point that many of the older folks may not respond to the survey because they wouldn't be computer savvy. There may be some truth to this with guys up in their '80's as the advent of PC's was a little late for some of them. But lots of guys in their 60's are right up there with computer ability. Most of my friends are in their 60's and I can't think of a single one of them who isn't computer literate, at least to email and surf the web. For that matter, I have a 91 year old aunt, a former librarian, who uses her computer regularly.

I also agree that there is such a large percentage of woodworkers in the 51 up category because they have more leisure time to pursue hobbies. This is true, but it's another reason why the poll should have been constructed with more age increments in the upper range. Most people don't retire until their 60's, so that's when that leisure time kicks in. Guys in the 50-61 range are mostly still working.

Like others said, I'm happy to see that there are so many younger woodworkers. I was thinking that perhaps the younger generations weren't interested in this type of skilled profession or hobby (perhaps due to the demise of wood shops in many schools or leisure time spend playing video games) and I'm happy to see I'm wrong.

Slightly Past Middle-Aged Bill


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

One of the blessings of being an old fart - teaching the grandchildren your secrets. Here's my 10 year old grandson learning some tricks to the woodturning trade......This is where many young woodworkers come from.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

63 today-yes we are getting older but the alternative aint so hot!!!!
Love the shop time and wood more then ever. My 3 1/2 yr old granddaughter seems to have the most interest in shop- she loves going shoppin with grandpa. :thumbsup:


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> One of the blessings of being an old fart - teaching the grandchildren your secrets. Here's my 10 year old grandson learning some tricks to the woodturning trade......This is where many young woodworkers come from.


That's a beautiful thing right there! Most kids aren't interested in anything that can't be played on an X box or whatever the hell they have now. I'll cross my fingers and hope he stays interested! This country is going to need a new generation of woodworkers to help rebuild it after my lazy material-obsessed generation is finished thoroughly destroying it.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Alchymist said:


> One of the blessings of being an old fart - teaching the grandchildren your secrets. Here's my 10 year old grandson learning some tricks to the woodturning trade......This is where many young woodworkers come from.


Where are his safety glasses!!! Shame on you.:thumbdown:


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> Where are his safety glasses!!! Shame on you.:thumbdown:


Good point. I am rebuilding an older slightly larger lathe for him; I will make sure when it's delivered a pair of safety glasses accompany it.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Too old to put an 80-lbs wood stove on a pack frame and carry it 100-yds up a goat trail at 9200-ft elevation. 

I didn't quite die, and it only took a couple of hours to get my legs to work again. 

Lesson learned: Next time have a couple of twenty something fire guys carry the stove up the goat trail.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

*Ouch!!!*



griffdecker said:


> Dare we ask how many of us still have all our fingers? 10 here, fortunately, although one close call. :thumbsup:


I almost took three tips off last year with a finger joint bit (no pun intended). They are still there but look somewhat different.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Lucky me


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

All 10 here too. ;-)


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Good point. I am rebuilding an older slightly larger lathe for him; I will make sure when it's delivered a pair of safety glasses accompany it.


Please do. I lost an eye to bluing salts(gunsmithing) by not wearing them.
Mine go around my neck right after breakfast.It's my "necklace".


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 2, 2013)

Yup! One of my teachers used to always say "make sure you always come home with 22." That meant 10 fingers, 10 toes, and both eyes. As an audiologist I had to mention EARS! I wear my custom made ear plugs like a necklace as soon as I walk in my little shop. Out here on Guam it is common to see laborers working with no safety equipment. So many have hearing loss and horrific tinnitus (ringing in the ears) from the noise exposure. Not much can be done to alleviate the tinnitus. Those who have it know what I'm talking about. Avoid it if you can!


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

One man that i know he use a bench planer and circular saw in same time. And while he was working on circular saw he put his hand on desk of planer and planer cough his hand antd it cutt fingers. And again somehow i think he wanted to pull out hand from planer and circular saw cut his finger on the other hand. BUt he is stil good worker, with his 7 fingers.Sometimes i feel lucky when i get cuted with hand saw.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm 29. Will be 30 in a few weeks.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

40 years old here.



Azur Jahić;516145 said:


> One man that i know he use a bench planer and circular saw in same time.


That doesn't even _sound_ like a good idea. He's lucky the damage wasn't even worse.


----------



## TJKindlewood (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm officially fifty years young now. Don't I get a prize? Or just somewhat more frequent AARP Mailings for the recycle bin.


----------



## fabbiani (Oct 22, 2013)

21 and new to everything.


----------



## bjones515 (Oct 11, 2013)

29, here


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I just turned 45 and loving life!!!!!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

17 here have all 10 and been doing it for 4 years!


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm 33 and I started playing around with woodworking when I was 26, and been more serious about it the past year.


----------

